# Local ponds



## saltwater fisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Can someone tell me if there is anywhere around Santa Rosa county or in Pensacola there are any freshwater ponds or lakes that i can go to with out having a boat? Please help me!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Google Earth. Stay away from the golf courses.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Go to myfwc.com. Freshwater fishing, managment areas.


----------

